# Comprobar el funcionamiento de un mando de garaje



## Goluisf (May 18, 2009)

Buenas, me llamo Luis y como podéis comprobar este es el primer mensaje de los que espero que sean unos cuantos. Estudié ingeniería técnica industrial y, aunque me haya especializado en construcción de maquinaria,  me gusta mucho la electrónica. (ya os preguntaré cosillas sobre un problema que tengo con un sintetizador Roland TR6006 al que le incorporé un kit MIDI).

La duda que tengo ahora es la siguiente. Resulta que desde hace unos días el mando a distancia que tengo del garaje (CLEMSA MT1) no funciona, sin embargo se enciende el led del mando cuando aprieto el botón. ¿Cómo puedo saber de una forma sencilla que está emitiendo?.

He probado a poner los códigos al mando de un amigo (un CLEMSA TX1) y tampoco funciona, sin embargo este mando si que funciona perfectamente en su garaje. ¿Son incompatibles estos mandos?.

Quería cerciorarme que mi mando está estropeado antes de meterle mano o, en última instancia, comprar otro (30€. ¡un robo!).

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## lobito (May 24, 2009)

Precisamente el otro dia a un amigo le pasaba algo parecido, me dijo que no le funcionaba el mando, lo abrimos y con el osciloscopio comprobamos que era el oscilador que estaba muerto...
si tienes osciloscopio puedes mirar ese tipo de cosas, si no sabes que mirar, postea una foto del circuito y aver si te podemos guiar un poco...
suerte.


----------



## psdos (Jun 6, 2009)

A mi lo que me gustaria es amplificar la señal de emision de un mando de la marca clemsa, ya que apenas llega bien al receptor. Alguien tiene idea de algun amplificador de RF que se le pudiera aplicar a estos mandos y que diera algunos mW mas?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## alexus (Jun 6, 2009)

habria que vicha el transistor de salida del control, ya que es rf! s

i tienes osciloscopio testea la base del transistor para ver si le llega señal, 

sino como dice lobito murio el oscilador que te da la portadora!


----------



## Goluisf (Jul 14, 2009)

Bueno, retomo el hilo. No tengo osciloscopio por lo tanto no puedo comprobar el funcionamiento del oscilador. Os dejo unas fotos a ver si se os ocurre algo.






en alta resolución

Por detrás




en alta resolución

PD. El puente que veis en el interruptor es para mantenerlo encendido mientras hacia pruebas.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## alexus (Jul 14, 2009)

habria que hacer una tablita de frecuencias para cada posicion del dip-switch, si es como los de aca trabaja en uhf, aya por los 432mhz.

y probarlo en algun receptor, la verdad que no se me ocurre mucho...


----------



## Goluisf (Jul 22, 2009)

Muchas gracias por tu interés alexus. Al final el mando estaba en perfectas condiciones y funcionaba bien. El problema que tenía es, como dice psdos, que dá poca señal. Como cambiaron la entrada del garaje ahora intentaba abrir desde una mayor distancia y no funcionaba ops: . Para que abra tengo que acercarme a tope y sacar la mano con el mando por la ventana. ¡Un incordio!.

Un saludo.

PD. ¿Hay manera de amplificar la señal?


----------



## alexus (Jul 22, 2009)

creo se podria cambriar el transistor de salida, pero con la contra de que aumentaria el consumo.


----------



## Chev chelios (Sep 29, 2009)

Hola a todos , soy nuevo en el foro. He visto este tema sobre estos mandos y quería preguntaros si alguien sabe el tipo de osciloscopio de cuarzo que llevan. A ver si me podéis echar una mano. 

Gracias.


----------



## jesust (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola Chev chelios :
Los mandos de garaje existen de varias generaciones, los mas habituales emiten
 a 433,92 Mhz y son binarios trinarios o evolutivos ( estos son las mas nuevos y son casi incopiables segun los expertos ).
Referente al cristal de cuarzo como el de la foto no es muy habitual que lo lleven.
Hay una web muy buena referente a mandos ---> http://www.microplans.com/
Saludos


----------



## davidrmxx (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola:

Para quien le interese, os dejo un link de una web con instrucciones para programación de algunos mandos autocopy:

http://www.sistegal.com/web/?cat=23

Un saludo


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 5, 2010)

davidrmxx dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Para quien le interese, os dejo un link de una web con instrucciones para programación de algunos mandos autocopy:
> 
> ...


 Muchas Gracias,David ,muy instructiva la pagina.-


----------



## Dondin (Ago 25, 2018)

Hola
Auqnue el post es muy antiguo, el amigo que tenía la necesidad inicial, la tendrá más que solucionada. Aún así a muchos les pasará como a mi, nos ponemos a leer y la curiosidad nos hace llegar al final. Al fin y al cabo, los foros no solo existen para ayudar al promotor del post, sinó tambien a los que leemos la consulta y las respuestas.
Bueno pues como aporte a la consulta y respuestas, deciros que o el amigo Goluisf que inicia el post, o se equivoca de referencia de su mando (MT1), o las fotos son las del mando de su amigo (TX1).
Porque ?? Porque las fotos corresponden a un mando Clemsa TX-1. La ferrita con su espiral, el cristal de cuarzo y otros componentes me lo indican claramente. Ese mando lleva un cristal de cuarzo de 30.035 MHz. El condensador trimer, tambien es caracteristico. Si se desajusta, el mando deja de emitir ya que se desintoniza. Muchas veces es suficiente con girar (destornillador plástico o cerámico) el trimer a la vez que pulsamos el botón, para comprobar si funciona. Al estar uera de sintonía, no abre o abre desde muy lejos. Al llegar al punto optimo de sintonía en esa frecuencia, será donde más potencia entrega y desde donde más lejos abre.
Alguien apuntaba la frecuencia de 433.92MHz... Nada que ver ni con el TX-1 ni MT-1. El segundo transmite a 290 MHz. Para esa fequencia no necesita ni ferrita, ni bobina, ni cuarzo, ni trimer. Hoy en día, AGO 2018, está prohibido instalar receptores de esas frecuencias,,,Solo 433.92MHz y 868.3MHZ (Quizás 868.6MHz, no estoy seguro). Los mandos ya no son como antes...
Por otro lado alguien hablaba, creo Alexus de tabla de frecuencia. Frecuencia sol hay una en el mando..En este caso 30.035MHz, el cambio de la posición de los dip switch no afecta a al frecuencia, solo al código transmitido. Al igual que los botones, si hubiera varios, emiten todos a la misma frecuencia. De otra cosa no entiendo, pero de mandos tampoco.
Saludos.


----------



## pepe-ohmios (Ago 25, 2018)

hola compañeros, no se si el mando que estais comentando es como los de una tele, por ej que lleva una lente, bien hay un truco para comprobar si un mando de esos emite  señal, con un telefono movil que lleve la funcion de Camara de fotos, se pone como si fueras a sacar una foto de la lenta del mando y la niras por el visor de la camara, pulsas cualquier boton del mando de la tele y por la camara del movil ves como se enciende la lamparita del mando, lo que indica que está emitiendo
espero le sirva a alguien
saludos


----------



## Marianico (Ago 25, 2018)

Hola amigos
Antes de nada me presento ya que es mi primer post. Trabajo en una empresa distribuidora de mandos a distancia para garajes. El jefe buscó un tiempo a algún ingeniero que le mejorara la parte RF de los circuitos, pero no encontró quien, obviamente pagando. Se compran y se venden, pero aquí nadie sabe técnicamente el funcionamiento del circuito de transmisión. A nivel de códigos, muy bien pero la etapa de transmisión ningún compañero sabría mejorarla. Siempre se ha usado la que trae el mando y listo. El proveedor no los mejora y es lo que hay.
Esa es mi intención.  Comprendo bastante bien el funcionamiento de las antenas de RF y lo quiero aplicar a los mandos.
 Muchos clientes se quejan de que tienen poco alcance, entiendo que por falta de potencia. Pues se me ha metido en la cabeza, mejorar esos circuitos para que tengan más alcance, mucho más de hecho.Las frecuencias que utilizamos son muchas. De hecho algunas son antiguas y no merece la pena dedicarles muchos tiempo (26-27-29-30-40 MHz). Las habituales hoy son 433.92 MHz y 868.3 MHz, esta ultima la podemos dejar de lado.
Agradecería sugerencias para la optimización de ese circuito del que subo foto trasera y delantera. Si alguien necesita saber algún valor de algún componente concreto, que me pregunte.
Dispongo de infinidad de mandos de 433.92 MHz ASK y receptores que les obedecen. Tengo permiso para destripar todos los que quiera por tal de encontrar qué mejoras incorporar al circuito actual. Quiero decir que la parte de codificación es intocable, pero la parte de transmisión como si se rediseña.
Estos mandos de hoy, llevan la antena impresa en el pcb como una pista más. Mi primera intención es sustituirla por una antena física tipo espiral o loop.
Pero claro, si fuese una antena transmisora en una emisora, sabría donde conectar una antena. En este caso, donde conecto mis antenas de prueba ??' No tengo ni idea. Estoy pensando en una antena espiral. Donde conectaría el extremo o los extremos ??
Hoy he pedido por Ali. Un par de "medidores de campo/frecuencimetros de dos modelos diferentes. Baratillos. Espero con vuestra ayuda y pruebas, poder aumentar la potencia/distancia de estos mandos.
Agraderé vuestras sujerencias.
Saludos


----------



## Dondin (Ago 25, 2018)

Hola
No, no es lo mismo. Estos mandos transmiten por radiofrecuencia como la radio. Las frecuencias habituales según el país son 26-27-29-30-40-280-290-300-315-330-433-868 MHz. Las dos ultimas son las unicas autorizadas en la unión europea. (quedan muchos de las otras)

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 25, 2018)

Ese conector lateral tiene que ver con la  programación de los códigos?


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 25, 2018)

Me parece que están errando el camino:  Lo que tienen que mejorar es la antena receptora.


----------



## Marianico (Ago 26, 2018)

Hola
Efectivamente, el conector e para la programación de los códigos en la memoria. Sabiendo o copiando el codigo de un mando original, se programa dicho código en el mando nuevo. Este lo transmite y digamos que se hace pasar por el original. El receptor lo recibe y obedece.(Sin entrar en detalles)
Eduardo, precisamente los cambios lo quiero hacer en el transmisor que es donde tengo acceso. Los receptores están instalados en garajes y cada cual con sus obstáculos particulares. Por ese motivo, como lo que tengo a mi alcance son los transmisores, es ahí donde quiero modificar para optimizar la comunicación. Mi lógica me indica que primero hay que intentar entregar toda la potencia y esperar a que los receptores estén bien diseñados e instalados.
Según las fotos subidas, alguien se imagina el esquema ??? cual sería el punto de conexion de la antena, eliminando la impresa actual ??
Gracias y saludos
Hola
Por si a alguien le interesa, ahondaré en la idea teórica que tengo sobre este proyecto:
Al igual que experimenté en frecuencias de 7 MHz, 14 MHz y 21 MHz con antenas dipolo, antenas cubicas y antenas direccionales, quiero extrapolar esos experimentos a 433.92 MHz buscando las mismas satisfacciones y resultados. 
A lo mejor, como profano, estoy pretendiendo un aburrada o algo imposible pero, de momento, esa es la idea. A diferencia de mis proyectos del pasado sin limitación de espacio, con antenas cubicas de por ejemplo 5m X 5m x 5m en el tejado de mi casa, en este caso, cualquier antena, no puede ser de más de 35mm x 55mm x 5mm. Unicamente los prototipos para pruebas, pueden superar esas medidas. La antena definitiva debe caber dentro de una cajita de un control remoto de garaje.
Parto de una medida de una onda de 300 / 433.92=69.1 cm. En caso de que sea extrapolable de 21 MHz a 433.92 MHz, la antena de media onda = 34.55cm. Cuarto de onda 17.27cm y 5/8 de onda= 43.18cm. Esas serían las medidas eléctricas de las posibles antenas.
Veremos si es una burrada o se puede conseguir.
Saludos


----------



## tiago (Ago 26, 2018)

Ahí tienes la antena, marcada con un trazo rojo.

Saludos.


----------



## Marianico (Ago 26, 2018)

Hola
Por si a alguien le interesa, ahondaré en la idea teórica que tengo sobre este proyecto:
Al igual que experimenté en frecuencias de 7 MHz, 14 MHz y 21 MHz con antenas dipolo, antenas cubicas y antenas direccionales, quiero extrapolar esos experimentos a 433.92 MHz buscando las mismas satisfacciones y resultados. 
A lo mejor, como profano, estoy pretendiendo un aburrada o algo imposible pero, de momento, esa es la idea. A diferencia de mis proyectos del pasado sin limitación de espacio, con antenas cubicas de por ejemplo 5m X 5m x 5m en el tejado de mi casa, en este caso, cualquier antena, no puede ser de más de 35mm x 55mm x 5mm. Unicamente los prototipos para pruebas, pueden superar esas medidas. La antena definitiva debe caber dentro de una cajita de un control remoto de garaje.
Parto de una medida de una onda de 300 / 433.92=69.1 cm. En caso de que sea extrapolable de 21 MHz a 433.92 MHz, la antena de media onda = 34.55cm. Cuarto de onda 17.27cm y 5/8 de onda= 43.18cm. Esas serían las medidas eléctricas de las posibles antenas.
Veremos si es una burrada o se puede conseguir.
Saludos
Gracias Tiago.
Me he debido explicar mal, ya se que esa es la antena. La duda principal es de esos dos puntos de contacto, cual sería el punto de conexión de la nueva antena, eliminando esa del pcb ??? el lado derecho que tiene un solo condensador, o el lado izquierdo ?? Me desconcierta un poco, que del lado izquierdo de la imagen, la antena esté conectada a masa ???
Gracias
Gracias Tiago.
Me he explicado mal. Ya se que eso es la antena. La duda es en cual de esos dos contactos, tendría que conectar mi nueva antena...Yo le llamo vivo y masa. En ambos lados hay sendos condensadores...Vivo sería derecha o izquierda de la foto ??? Me desconcierta que la antena, en el lado izquierdo de la foto, esté conectada a masa antes de llegar al condensador....
Gracias igual
Hola Tiago, gracias.
Me he explicado mal. Ya se que eso es la antena. La duda es cual de los dos lados sería el positivo o negativo de la antena. O sea donde conectar una nueva antena. En otros ámbitos, le llamo vivo y masa...Pero ahí el vivo sería derecha o izquierda de la imagen ?? Me desconcierta que la antena, en la izquierda esté conectada a masa antes de llegar al condensador.
Por cierto, es la tercera vez que escribo este texto...por algún motivo no me lo publica....Ahora copio por si las moscas....
Gracias igual.


tiago dijo:


> Ahí tienes la antena, marcada con un trazo rojo.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola Tiago, gracias.
Me he explicado mal. Ya se que eso es la antena. La duda es cual de los dos lados sería el positivo o negativo de la antena. O sea donde conectar una nueva antena. En otros ámbitos, le llamo vivo y masa...Pero ahí el vivo sería derecha o izquierda de la imagen ?? Me desconcierta que la antena, en la izquierda esté conectada a masa antes de llegar al condensador.
Por cierto, es la tercera vez que escribo este texto...por algún motivo no me lo publica....Ahora copio por si las moscas....
Gracias igual.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 26, 2018)

Uno de los problemas que tienes es la muy baja  tensión del mando, he visto otros de más alcance pero utiizan una bateria de 12V


----------



## Marianico (Ago 26, 2018)

Bueno, ese lleva dos pilas de 3V, pero es una excepción. La mayoría de los que usamos tienen una LR23 de 12V. Ni idea cuando mA..Si alguien lo sabe...
Saludos


----------



## tiago (Ago 26, 2018)

Por uno de los lados (O en algún punto determinado), va conectada a masa, no es ningún error. Una gran cantidad de antenas por no decir la mayoría, trabajan de esa manera.

Saludos.


----------



## Marianico (Ago 26, 2018)

Bueno, pues cuando consiga el medidor de campo,  desconectaré esa pista/antena y probaré con loop de alambre de cobre soldados donde empieza esa. Como en la foto...para probar y ver si voy mejorando. 
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 26, 2018)

Ojo el largo de esa pista no es arbitrario esta hecho para que funcione a esa frecuencia


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 26, 2018)

Hay varias notas de aplicación de microchip que tratan justamente el tema de las antenas loop, la AN831, AN868 y también la empresa EPCOS en Application Note SAW-Components.


----------



## tiago (Ago 26, 2018)

La antena llega hasta el transistor que hay un poco mas abajo, no hasta donde se une a masa, que es lo que has trazado.
Una foto en detalle del transistor y el circuito al que está conectado nos sacará de dudas.
------------
Bueno, ampliando la imagen se puede ver mejor, pero la serigrafía tapa bastante las conexiones.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 26, 2018)

Aca te dejo los link para que veas los PDF.
AN831
AN868
Application Note SAW-Components (How to choose the optimal SAW filter App. Note 19) TDK
Application Note SAW-Components (Matching of EPCOS front-end SAW filters to integrated RKE receivers App. Note #18) - Qualcomm
Application Note SAW-Components (Design-guide for the SAW oscillator Optimisation for best frequency stability, fast start up time and ghost-less working App. Note #25) - Qualcomm


----------



## Marianico (Ago 27, 2018)

Hola...
Voy a chaparme esa información de los links.
Mientras adjunto una foto en detalle y otra con los valores de los componentes.


El transistor es un R25(xiao)_SOT23. En esta imagen hoy dos componentes invertidos creo. La resi es de 100R y el condensador de 10Pf. de todas formas, tengo otros transmisores con circuitos parecidos (copia y pega) y de la misma frecuencia, que esos dos componentes también los tienen invertidos. No me he fijado bien en las pistas, pero si van en paralelo, supongo que da igual cual esté arriba y cual abajo...Por logica.
Gracias...me pongo a leer los links sugeridos.
Saludos.


----------



## fsola (Ene 16, 2021)

Hola Marianico.

Has conseguido algún avance en la mejora del alcance?

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2021)

Marianico - Última visita May 26, 2019


Si no lo citás o arrobás , ni de brujo va a enterarse !


----------

